# matching ps 1000



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

I have an opportunity to obtain another ps 1000. Ive read it's best to have matching subs if going the dual route. Is it worth it? If so, what's the best way to set them up? Can I....I have an onkyo 706 and it oonly has one sub pre out.
Thanks!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

With few exceptions, duals will provide a better listening experience -- especially if they're the same model -- but as with most things variables do exist. For example, if they're going to be used strictly for music then the benefit may not be as great as if they're used primarily for HT. What size is your room?

Ideal placement depends upon a multitude of factors, not the least of which is what you're attempting to achieve. If overall output is your goal, then co-locating them (in most instances that means putting one on top of the other) is often the favored approach. If a smooth, even distribution of sound is more to your liking then putting both of them close to your front channels is something to consider. In certain cases, putting them perpendicular to each other achieves the best results.

Unfortunately, there's no hard and fast rule; often times the best way to go about it is experimentation.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

The room is 12 x 13 x 7' 9", and mainly used for HT. I'm thinking future use when I have a bigger room to play with.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I wouldn't co-locate, not in a room that small, because output isn't what you need most. Just for my own edification... these are the Paradigm subs, correct?


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes. Version 3. I've had mine since they were first released, and still does wonders. How would hook-up be accomplished?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

My room is about the same size. I have stacked my subs in one corner to great effect! I tried opposite corners, but since we only have 2 chairs in the room, co- location gave me more visceral impact. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

doublejroc said:


> Yes. Version 3. I've had mine since they were first released, and still does wonders. How would hook-up be accomplished?


You can use a standard RCA 'Y' adapter to split the signal between your two subs.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Would it matter if the signal is split just after the AVR, just before the first sub? Right now my sub is attached with 20 feet of shielded cable.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry, just after the AVR, OR just before the sub.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Nope, it doesn't matter; the split can be done anywhere.


----------

